# What's Your Current Ringtone Pt 2



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2009)

I searched and found one other thread like this but the last post was three years ago. So instead of continuing the old one lets start a new one




So what do you guys groove to while you go to answer you phone?


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 5, 2009)

Heartbeat by Scouting for Girls.

I had to look to find out though, my phone is on silent most of the time so I hardly hear my ringtone. I have it on silent so it doesn't ring in college and then I forget to take it off silent.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

vibrate!! lol

i've never had one of those noisy ringtones because i hate the fuss of having to put it on silent if i'm going to a lecture or something.. i prefer my phone to be more discreet!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 5, 2009)

Santeria by Sublime has been mine for a while, it's my favorite song so I never get sick of it!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the bewitched theme tune.

My bf has 'rock lobster' by the B52s, lol!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm rockin heartless by Kayne West on my cell


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Sounds - Don't Wanna Hurt You

lol, I love this song. Everytime it rings everyone is like wtf?


----------



## Anna (Mar 6, 2009)

its called the bug song its one that came with the phone and its so cute! bup bup bup bup bop bop bup bup bup..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

jason mraz's "i'm yours"

mostly cause i am obsessed with jason mraz


----------



## esha (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif vibrate!! loli've never had one of those noisy ringtones because i hate the fuss of having to put it on silent if i'm going to a lecture or something.. i prefer my phone to be more discreet!

Ditto! And I apparently can't have just ringtunes on my phone, it has to be songs. And I hate having actual songs because half the time you can't even understand them. 
But when I do wanna have a ringtone it's Layla - Eric Clapton, the beginning of the song.. with the guitar rift.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

On my old phone I had Surfing USA by the Beach Boys. I can't get it on my iPhone so I use one of the ones on the phone. It's mostly on vibrate anyway. I had my old phone go off in court one day, it was pretty funny hearing the Beach Boys, but the judge wasn't amused.


----------



## fawp (Mar 6, 2009)

The standard Cingular ringtone. I should buy a cool ringtone; everyone else has one.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

depends what setting i have it on

if its on sleep then its a chilled out greek song - soft and sweet type thing

if its on normal then its a doof doof one that i forget the name of, arabic i think.

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The standard Cingular ringtone. I should buy a cool ringtone; everyone else has one.



everybodies doing it faith.. come on....i thought you were cool....give into peer pressure...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2009)

mines stays on vibrate, but i do have different tones depending on who's calling me otherwise...

Like for my love, it's "Baby love" by PCD - which I need to change cuz it's old now

For mummy it's "A Song for Mama" by Boyz II Men

For my ex it's "Substitute Lover" by Estelle - don't know why I still have that, need to change now that I think about it

My boss, it's "Hard Working Dog" by Machel Montano and Xtatic

There's others but those ppl call me the most...


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 6, 2009)

really? you have to buy them? I use bluetooth or my supermini sd card to transfer songs from my computer


----------



## esha (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 5 ringtones because when I got my contract within the first 3 months I was allowed to download 5 ringtones off the site. I'm jealous! I don't have bluetooth but I have that infared thing. But yea when I first got my phone, the ring was the annoying one that was always played on The OC. haha


----------



## wiccaa (Mar 6, 2009)

mine is, this is the new shit by Marilyn Manson...


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread inspired me to download a new one....out with Kayne in with Untouched, The Veronicas!


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really? you have to buy them? I use bluetooth or my supermini sd card to transfer songs from my computer I just do that too! I'd never buy a ringtone, waste of money hahah.
Mine is Britney - Mannequin, but I need to change it. Its on vibrate mostly anyways.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 6, 2009)

Kanye west: Love lockdown.


----------



## sooperficial (Mar 6, 2009)

I have Madonna - She's Not Me on my iphone.

S. Lisa Smith: you CAN get ring tones for the iphone! You can make them yourself using Garage Band. If you would like to get your Surfin' USA back, I'm sure I could make the ring tone for you! It's super easy, I would just need to know what part of the song you want as the tone. LMK


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

I make my own ringtones. I just go to Make Your Own Ringtones - Free Ringtone Maker, upload it from my computer and I can choose what part I want, how long and for those experts, whether it fades in or out and other goodies on there. Best part is it's free! You can then choose how you want to download it: emailed to you, cellphone (provides link) or straight to the computer.





Right now I have six I keep interchanging: Dj Drama "Daydreaming"; Paramore "Decode" "Misery Business"; All-American Rejects "Gives You Hell"; Soulja Boy "Kiss You Through The Phone"; Kerli "Walking On Air" what ever I'm in the mood to listen to lol. My msg/alert tone is AFI "12/21".


----------



## cygne noir (Mar 6, 2009)

mostly on vibrate...but when not, it;s the annoying theme song from happy tree friends ;-)


----------



## GillT (Mar 6, 2009)

My ringtone is just the regular Sony Ericsson one.

I never use my mobile. I've never been interested. I only really used my phone when I was at Uni and it was the only phone I had. I'd hook it up to my laptop to surf the Internet mostly.

I only have my current phone because my Dad insisted on buying me one but it's never charged. I'm at home a good bit of the day and the rest I'm at work so unless I'm going out on my own, which is rare, I really don't need one. Not that my family always agree.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I make my own ringtones. I just go to Make Your Own Ringtones - Free Ringtone Maker, upload it from my computer and I can choose what part I want, how long and for those experts, whether it fades in or out and other goodies on there. Best part is it's free! You can then choose how you want to download it: emailed to you, cellphone (provides link) or straight to the computer.




Right now I have six I keep interchanging: Dj Drama "Daydreaming"; Paramore "Decode" "Misery Business"; All-American Rejects "Gives You Hell"; Soulja Boy "Kiss You Through The Phone"; Kerli "Walking On Air" what ever I'm in the mood to listen to lol. My msg/alert tone is AFI "12/21".

Do you know if this works for Blackberry's? I used to use Mobile17 and I could make my own but they block it on Blackberry's and Sidekicks so you have to buy ring tones from them.


----------



## angied (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I have different rings for different people but my regular rintone is "Angie" by the Rolling Stones. Everyone finds that quite appropriate.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you know if this works for Blackberry's? I used to use Mobile17 and I could make my own but they block it on Blackberry's and Sidekicks so you have to buy ring tones from them. Yep, I have the BB Curve from At&amp;T and when I go to the regular browser, i just type in the link that's given to me on the computer (to download directly to cell) and it takes me to the exact page with my made ringtone and I just select and download. In my family, I'm the source of free ringtones lol.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet! I hate paying for songs and they're never the part that I like. I'm going to go ring tone making crazy when I get home lol


----------



## esha (Mar 6, 2009)

That is awesome Adreinne because I'm always liking songs but I don't wanna pay a kajillion dollars for it and it's so hard to find the songs in general.


----------



## banapple (Mar 6, 2009)

right now I have the instrumental of Bittersweet Symphony as my ringtone. but most of the time my phone's on vibrate.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sweet! I hate paying for songs and they're never the part that I like. I'm going to go ring tone making crazy when I get home lol I know, and then At&amp;t will make you pay 3 bucks for a 15 second clip


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I have mine on vibrate!


----------



## Anthea (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a very basic phone and it vibrates and plays the Nokia tune. I know borring!!


----------



## tsuxx (Mar 6, 2009)

악녀 (Are you A Good girl?), by DBSK (동방신기), my favorite Korean group. ♥


----------



## katina74 (Mar 7, 2009)

"down with the sickness" by Disturbed


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 7, 2009)

Right now, it's a song from the Twilight Soundtrack, called "Spotlight".


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 7, 2009)

Right now it's just the default ringtone for the iPhone. For the longest time I had Justin Timberlake's "My Love"


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katina74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "down with the sickness" by Disturbed Love your choice! LOL
I have two- if it's hubs or kids it's Green Day's "Jesus of Suburbia" part of "I don't care if you don't"

Everyone else rings in "For whom the bell tolls" by Metallica.

My DD has "One" and "Enter Sandman" combo pack. Mostly it rings in One- "Darkness imprisoning...." LOL


----------



## retroxxkittie (Mar 8, 2009)

yupp,for mine i have different ringtones when different people call.

i know none of you guys aren't going to know any of these songs or bands...

like for my sister its "Off the Heezay" by Bring Me The Horizon,people get freaked out by the metal blasting on my phone.

my mum's is "Wait and Bleed" by Slipknot,shes a huge slipknot fan otherwise it'd be siouxsie and the banshees.

my dads is "Undead" by Hollywood Undead.

my bff Marie's is "Higinia" by blessthefall.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 8, 2009)

My ringtone at the moment is This Boys In Love - The Presets. I used to have seperate ringtones for my besat friends/mum/dad/sisters/brother but it all got too confusing!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 8, 2009)

I go back and forth between "Right as Rain" by Adele and Jason Mraz "Geek in the Pink". Had "Clocks" by Coldplay for the LONGEST time and finally decided it wasw time for a change.


----------



## jmaui02 (Mar 8, 2009)

Coldplays Viva la Vida.


----------



## iluvmidge2 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Old style ringer from those antique phones with the bell-type ringers. I have an iphone and refuse to pay full price of a song just for the ringtone


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 11, 2009)

for my hubby: "that face" by the beatles

for work: "paint it black" by the rolling stones

for my family: "light my fire" by the doors


----------



## Jyotis Shetty (Jul 27, 2020)

My ringtone is Mi Pan Su Su Sum is currently the funniest song in the world right now.


----------



## JulioHarvey (Feb 17, 2022)

Jyotis Shetty said:


> My ringtone is Mi Pan Su Su Sum is currently the funniest song in the world right now.


ici is awesome, thanks for the song you shared. It seems to be a trend tik tok


----------



## OrangeAngel (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, you won't believe it, but I've downloaded GOT's (Game of Thrones) main song and put it as my ringtone  I'm such a fan!!!
Please, picture yourself listening to this song every time someone calls you (LOL)


----------

